
How to Find What You Love to Do - terpua
http://briankim.net/blog/2006/07/how-to-find-what-you-love-to-do/
======
sbraford
It's not hard to find what you love to do.

It's hard to find the money (or enough of it) to do what you love. For
entrepreneurs, it's hard to love what you do when you're working for someone
else.

The only 2 options that are left:

\- find investors / take out loans

\- quickly ramp up revenues to support your entrepreneurial lifestyle

These are a lot harder than people might want to believe, though I personally
have not tried to find investors yet. (just heard/witnessed the horror
stories)

------
terpua
This was part of a submission here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=50931> but I thought it important to post
separately.

It may get some to really do that startup.

